# Hello from Hood Canal!



## kitermama (Aug 28, 2011)

Hi! I'm Cari, we are new to sailing and looking forward to learning all about it. We are Kiteboarding fans and moving into the sailing world!


----------



## Donna_F (Nov 7, 2005)

Welcome!


----------



## mikel1 (Oct 19, 2008)

Welcome aboard....you're in the right place!


----------



## cahow (Aug 27, 2011)

Great! Ya have a bout yet?


----------



## erps (Aug 2, 2006)

Greetings Cari,

We're a little north of you in La Conner. Kite boarding looks like fun, but where do you guys store your cold beer on those things?


----------



## Stearmandriver (Jan 30, 2011)

Hiya... We're in Port Orchard here. Always wanted to sail the Canal, and hopefully will someday, but darn is a hundred miles a long way to sail (around the Kitsap) to only end up a 30 minute drive from home! ;-)

Gorgeous out there though... Enjoy!


----------



## jrd22 (Nov 14, 2000)

Hi from the San Juans. Stearman, eh? I've got a prop from one hanging on the wall, my father in law learned to fly in one.


----------



## Stearmandriver (Jan 30, 2011)

Cool... I taught in one for several years, and continued to give rides in it for several more after I moved on. Havent seen her in a few years now; sure do miss her!


----------

